# Meriwether hogs



## jharman (Oct 21, 2012)

I hunt in Meriwether near Greenville...have started hearing reports of hog sign but didn't believe it. 

Saturday I saw some hog sign myself and was wondering if anyone else in the the Greenville-LaGrange area has hogs?

Thanks!


----------



## XIronheadX (Oct 21, 2012)

I haven't see any behind my sons house. I hope I do because I can't seem to see a deer!


----------



## Tacklebox (Oct 25, 2012)

I killed 2 , I think 2 season ago. They had my land torn up.I found out some farmer let them go. So when I seen them I shoot the first & it rolled down the hill on the 2nd.it just kept feeding....until I shot it. Pink & white pigs, tasted fine.


----------

